# Tuna Casserole



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

½ lb. Broad noodles
2 Qt. Water, fresh
1 T. Salt, kosher

Boil pasta for 8 minutes in salted water. Drain well and place in casserole.

12 oz. Tuna, solid white albacore, drained and flaked
½ Med. Red onion, finely minced
1 celery stalk, finely minced
2 Garlic cloves, finely minced
1 Small. Zucchini, quartered and sliced into roughly ¼” pieces
1 C. Sweet peas
1 T. Capers

Béchamel Sauce;

2 T. Butter, clarified
2 T. Flour, all-purpose or bread
2 C. Cream or half and half
1 t. Salt, kosher
½ t. Pepper, white 
¼ t. Nutmeg, fresh grated

Melt the butter over very low heat, whisk in flour and stir for about a minute. Add roughly a quarter of the cream and whisk to blend, slowly add the remaining cream stirring constantly.

Cook for about 5 minutes or until thickened, then add the vegetables. Cook a few more minutes before adding the tuna, pour sauce over noodles and mix well.

2 pieces sourdough bread, run in food processor or blender to make breadcrumbs
2 T. butter, melt and mixed with breadcrumbs.
½ C. Horseradish cheddar cheese, grated

Sprinkle breadcrumbs over casserole, then sprinkle cheese over casserole.

Bake 45 minutes in a preheated 350ºoven. Remove from oven, cover loosely with foil and let rest 10 minutes.

© A. J. Di Liberti 2008


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Great recipes!!! I have a good tuna casserole recipe from John Inman of "Are You Being Served", but I'm not at Manhattan Beach now so don't have it handy.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

This look delicious. I printed it off and may make it yet this week...perfect comfort food for the deep freeze we're living in right now in Kansas City (it's a balmy 11 degrees outside)!


----------

